# Exclusive Car Care: 1994 VW Corrado VR6



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us, this time we have a 1994 VW Corrado VR6 that came to us after its visit from the bodyshop.

Below are some "before's & after's" during the 2 stages of machine polishing that was carried out.































































































































Once all the machine polishing stages were complete Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was used and then 2 coats of Swissvax Best of Show was applied.

And the end result...



























































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

That is great, really good comparisson shots, brings emphasis to the depth of colour and the flake pop.
Top job :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That paint shade is terrific! Even the just polished rear bumper looks damn wet. Final shots are simply mouth watering.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice one chaps, you don't see many looking like that anymore!:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Paint looks like glass and the depth on the colour is top drawer. Great job.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

OMG !!!! very nice !!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

very tasty work...:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks great:thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice work and car


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome ride...nice detailjob...


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi there,

Fabulous work. If you mind me asking, what compound and pad did you use?

Thanks.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice work and top Corrado. Was the car done for a dealer or private owner?


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

I love corrado's this looks great.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not helping my want for a Rado at all :argie: Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing work as usual

Does the sun just always shine at your work? every after shot you do has the sun beating down


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow! Looks amazing, one of the cars on my 'must own' list


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for commenting guys, its always appreciated:thumb:



CrispyL said:


> Nice work and top Corrado. Was the car done for a dealer or private owner?


Thanks, It was done for a private owner


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

One of my faves, great work. :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

Stunning, and nice to see one in standard condition too... Really wish I had kept my old one now....


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice and the best colour too.
Have you seen mine around Hull:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

CrispyL said:


> Nice and the best colour too.
> Have you seen mine around Hull:


I tried buying that from Bill a few years back but he wasn't selling at the time.
I used to own the satin silver VR OSV 446 for a couple oh years.
One of the only cars that I miss.
Yours is incredible.


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

CrispyL said:


> Nice and the best colour too.
> Have you seen mine around Hull:


Yes mate, saw yours at the Hull motorshow.... your related to Mark and hayley Lees arent you...


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

A real classic, top work.. thanks for sharing... :wave:


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

mbaker said:


> Yes mate, saw yours at the Hull motorshow.... your related to Mark and hayley Lees arent you...


Yep! Mark is my brother.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome :thumb::thumb:


----------

